# HMF optimizier 07 kq to 08 bf



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if a HMF optimizier off a 08 brute 750 can simply be installed on a 07 king quad 700?? thanks


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I doubt it. Different harnesses and computers i believe. Doesnt hurt to try if u have it, or are u thinking of bying it?


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

i have it. was just thinking about it while at work. ill try this weekend


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I say go for it. All it can do is not work and your not out money so why not.


----------

